# A Christmas Miracle



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

@Hickorynut. Look what showed up after still showing in transit according to USPS. The reindeer must have heard you and made a last minute stop. Many of you here know I'm a Viaje nut. Well I was gifted and blessed with these fantastic sticks here. Must have read my mind because these are exactly what I wanted from Santa :vs_cool: To all my brothers and sisters here on the boards--Have a Merry Christmas :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

pics (I may have had a few drinks tonight)


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Whoo a double post. Time to cut back on the beverages :vs_laugh:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> @Hickorynut. Look what showed up after still showing in transit according to USPS. The reindeer must have heard you and made a last minute stop. Many of you here know I'm a Viaje nut. Well I was gifted and blessed with these fantastic sticks here. Must have read my mind because these are exactly what I wanted from Santa :vs_cool: To all my brothers and sisters here on the boards--Have a Merry Christmas :grin2:


That's great news. I thought someone in Cleveland was going to enjoy those. You are much easier to shop for than Aunt Edna.....she hates everything. :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Dang, that's purdy! 
Way to go @Hickorynut!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Beautiful! Good job @Hickorynut!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Another nice hit

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

